# Any software like Beat Buddy or Digitech Trio



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm really interested in these pedals, especially the Trio. The Trio will fit my budget more when it's available (about $180). However I have yet to hear of any software that can do the same on a computer. I would like to try that route before buying such a pedal first. 

Essentially I don't want to program drums, even if it's easy. Like the pedals mentioned, I want something that immediately reacts to my playing. 

GarageBand? Something else? I have a Mac.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm pretty current with these types of technology (and they're quite new as well). That said I know if no other technology that represents these features for so little. Unless you want to program.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks Sambonee. I just came across Jamstix. Have you heard of it? It seems to be similar to Beatbuddy, but PC/Mac based.


----------

